# [Update] CubeStation Update to UI 4.0



## Joann Huang (Mar 3, 2021)

*27th Dec 2021*

Dear all Valued Users,

We're receiving a lot of feedback for the Cube Station App and all of it was valued. We're fixed it and uploaded it to the Google Play store at the end of last week.

【Update/Fixed】


1. Fixed Android 11 or above system users download problem;
2. Fixed the network instability during use;
3. Optimize the newly loaded page;
4. Optimize other Network issues;
Some models can receive update notifications from the app store. Please re-download/update the new one from Google Play/ App Store(IOS & Android)/CubeStation Website if didn't receive the notifications.

Note: All data is stored in the cloud. Uninstall /install/update Cube Station APP would delete your data.

Thanks for your continuous support.Welcome any suggestion and We believe that Cube Station App would be better in our joint efforts.

GANCUBE Service Team
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*20th Dec 2021 *

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mC8TxFnbdmA
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*10th Dec 2021*
GAN12 Maglev LE-Cheering, so so so so gorgeous!!!!






-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*9th Dec, 2021*
Ruihang Xu vs GAN Robot--- Which one would win this time?​
GAN12 Maglev Limited Edition is coming soon! Any thoughts?


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*9th Nov 2021*
Hello everyone! Thanks for your watch this thread. In this thread, welcome anyone to share their thoughts, suggestions and crits, but friendly and kind is needed. We're eager to see more and more people to join this thread, discuss or share their thoughts about GANcube.*Each comment would be will be valued.*
Thanks again!
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*12th May 2021*
Dear fans, we have some GAN speed cube descriptions that need to be translated into the following languages (German/Italian/French/Swedish/Polish/Dutch/Spanish).
If you are interested, please feel free to contact us via
*[email protected]*
with the information below:
*1. Your name, country, and how long have been cubing
2. Your language skill (native/fluent/fair)
3. Your English skill (native/fluent/fair)
4. Experience in translating (if you have)*
We will offer some free cubes as a reward to you. Don't hesitate, we are waiting for you!









*Gan Timer, GAN 356 iCarry, CubeStation v3, GAN 330 Easter Egg(Find it on GAN Amazon!)


----------



## cuberbutnotacuber (Mar 3, 2021)

*Begins to cry in corner with no GAN cubes, not even the 330* Seriously though, how did you get the timer?


----------



## Joann Huang (Mar 3, 2021)

cuberbutnotacuber said:


> *Begins to cry in a corner with no GAN cubes, not even the 330* Seriously though, how did you get the timer?


Find it on GANcube.com.


----------



## cuberbutnotacuber (Mar 3, 2021)

Thank you! I was looking for this timer everywhere!


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Mar 3, 2021)

What new / removed features does the Gan i carry have?


----------



## Mr. McCubing (Mar 3, 2021)

do the force cubes come in the egg?


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Mar 3, 2021)

PingPongCuber said:


> What new / removed features does the Gan i carry have?


primary plastic
what else?


----------



## PiKeeper (Mar 3, 2021)

What's the price of the i carry?


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Mar 3, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> primary plastic
> what else?



Mostly what I mean is, does it have a gyroscope, and is it rechargeable?


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Mar 3, 2021)

PingPongCuber said:


> Mostly what I mean is, does it have a gyroscope, and is it rechargeable?





Mathsoccer said:


> What's the price of the i carry?


no gyroscope. This is supposed to be their cheaper one (60-65$)
it looks like it has an updated tention mechanism which will be exiting!


----------



## Nmile7300 (Mar 3, 2021)

PingPongCuber said:


> Mostly what I mean is, does it have a gyroscope, and is it rechargeable?


I think that this one is going to be not rechargeable if I remember from the cubing critics videos a while back.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Mar 3, 2021)

so you can only use it once??? edit: watched TCC's video. Got it


Nmile7300 said:


> I think that this one is going to be not rechargeable if I remember from the cubing critics videos a while back.


----------



## Nmile7300 (Mar 3, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> so you can only use it once???


The battery is supposed to last for a year.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Mar 3, 2021)

Nmile7300 said:


> The battery is supposed to last for a year.


I wonder how much they expect you to use it in a year?


----------



## Joann Huang (Mar 3, 2021)

Mr. McCubing said:


> do the force cubes come in the egg?


Yes, think It would be more fun when we open it.


----------



## Joann Huang (Mar 3, 2021)

Mathsoccer said:


> What's the price of the i carry?


I think the price would be lower than GAN 356I2. But the price still not comes out. 
And the GAN 356 I carry doesn't have the Gyroscope as GAN 356iplay.


----------



## Joann Huang (Mar 3, 2021)

Nmile7300 said:


> I think that this one is going to be not rechargeable if I remember from the cubing critic's videos a while back.


Yes, the gan I carry doesn't need charge anymore and use button buttery, our test data of GAN I carry could support more than 200hours


----------



## qwr (Mar 3, 2021)

the mint green and transparent purple are really nice looking colors


----------



## Joann Huang (Mar 4, 2021)

PingPongCuber said:


> What new / removed features does the Gan i carry have?


GAN I carry 1) does not have a built-in gyroscope 2) have a removable button battery and the Battery life of cube is almost 280h(laboratory data) 3) Price of the GAN I carry would be lower than the previous


----------



## Joann Huang (Mar 4, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> so you can only use it once??? edit: watched TCC's video. Got it


The GAN 356iCarry could change the button battery and the life of the button battery which could support almost 280h（laboratory data）


----------



## Joann Huang (May 12, 2021)

Dear fans, we have some GAN speed cube descriptions that need to be translated into the following languages (German/Italian/French/Swedish/Polish/Dutch/Spanish).
If you are interested, please feel free to contact us via
*[email protected]*
with the information below:
*1. Your name, country, and how long have been cubing
2. Your language skill (native/fluent/fair)
3. Your English skill (native/fluent/fair)
4. Experience in translating (if you have)*
We will offer some free cubes as a reward to you. Don't hesitate, we are waiting for you!


----------



## qwr (May 12, 2021)

Joann Huang said:


> Dear fans, we have some GAN speed cube descriptions that need to be translated into the following languages (German/Italian/French/Swedish/Polish/Dutch/Spanish).
> If you are interested, please feel free to contact us via
> *[email protected]*
> with the information below:
> ...



Nice idea and good way to connect to the community.
(I could only do Chinese -> English translations but I can tell you if something sounds natural in English or not)


----------



## Joann Huang (May 12, 2021)

qwr said:


> Nice idea and a good way to connect to the community.
> (I could only do Chinese -> English translations but I can tell you if something sounds natural in English or not)


Thanks,@*qwr.We would contact you if we need help, and thanks a lot.
Have a nice day!*


----------



## rubik2005 (May 12, 2021)

Joann Huang said:


> Dear fans, we have some GAN speed cube descriptions that need to be translated into the following languages (German/Italian/French/Swedish/Polish/Dutch/Spanish).
> If you are interested, please feel free to contact us via
> *[email protected]*
> with the information below:
> ...


Hello! I have sent an email to the address stated above.


----------



## iBonhomme (May 12, 2021)

email sent


----------



## SH03L4C3 (May 12, 2021)

Ich habe eine mail gesendet.


----------



## qwr (May 12, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> gesendet


I love German


----------



## John_NOTgood (May 13, 2021)

Hola! ,también he enviado un correo electrónico a la dirección : )


----------



## abunickabhi (May 13, 2021)

Joann Huang said:


> Dear fans, we have some GAN speed cube descriptions that need to be translated into the following languages (German/Italian/French/Swedish/Polish/Dutch/Spanish).
> If you are interested, please feel free to contact us via
> *[email protected]*
> with the information below:
> ...


I am happy to translate it in Hindi, if the GAN company wants it.


----------



## Rafaello (May 14, 2021)

I sent email to you.


----------



## Joann Huang (May 14, 2021)

Hi Guys! Thanks for all your information and emails. We will check and reply. Our translation quota is enough and we closed the application.

Thanks again!





We would email your guys as soon as possible.


----------



## cirnov2 (Nov 4, 2021)

oh man, i wanted pretty hard that gan timer, oh well.

edit: i'm broke. and i'm young.


----------



## Cube Station Official (Nov 9, 2021)

How many cubes are there to make such huge pixel mosaics?

A total of 144,00 cubes to create a GAN's pixel mosaics !!!! It's shown in our new office!! Any suggestions?


----------



## Joann Huang (Nov 9, 2021)

Here is the Tidbits of GAN's pixel mosaics creation !!!!#GAN328
Thanks again to everyone who watched our Livestream.


----------



## hellocubers (Nov 9, 2021)

Cube Station Official said:


> How many cubes are there to make such huge pixel mosaics?
> 
> A total of 144,00 cubes to create a GAN's pixel mosaics !!!! It's shown in our new office!! Any suggestions?
> View attachment 17640


It looks like the guy standing on the pyraminx's head was blown off by the giant gancube text


----------



## Joann Huang (Nov 12, 2021)




----------



## hellocubers (Nov 12, 2021)

Joann Huang said:


> View attachment 17665


and how much are these gan cubes worth?


----------



## Joann Huang (Nov 12, 2021)

hellocubers said:


> and how much are these gan cubes worth?


144,000 GAN328 Mosaic Cube(available on 6*6 or 10*10), but the price is uncertain, so I think it's priceless at this moment.:-D


----------



## Joann Huang (Nov 13, 2021)

This Guy Created GANCube | Exclusive Interview--Demystified more about GANCUBE!!


----------



## qwr (Nov 13, 2021)

Joann Huang said:


> 144,000 GAN328 Mosaic Cube(available on 6*6 or 10*10), but the price is uncertain, so I think it's priceless at this moment.:-D



Is GAN328 a slightly smaller GAN330?


----------



## Joann Huang (Nov 13, 2021)

qwr said:


> Is GAN328 a slightly smaller GAN330?


I think It's different from the GAN330.

GAN330 sale as a single product and has a hole for a keychain.
GAN328 sells as a bundle but doesn't have a hole on the cube. It comes with a white plate as a bottom which has a hole and a stand for display on the table/ wall. Additional magnets on the white plate side to combine with another cube set.

Hope it's help~
Thanks


----------



## iBonhomme (Nov 13, 2021)

Hello, last year I bought the gan 356 i2 during the GAN Smart Cub upgrade campaign.

Will there be a campaign like this again for the i3?
Sincerely.


----------



## Joann Huang (Nov 14, 2021)

iBonhomme said:


> Hello, last year I bought the gan 356 i2 during the GAN Smart Cub upgrade campaign.
> 
> Will there be a campaign like this again for the i3?
> Sincerely.


Hi, Thanks for your asking.

Didn't hear any news about that, you can follow our social media. We would announce it if we have any campaign.:-D

Have a nice day~


----------



## Cube Station Official (Nov 17, 2021)

*17th Nov.2021*​
Dear All valued Users,

Thanks for your continuous support and help!!!
We have received some users' feedback that it's hard to load into the homepage, Update nee to wait a long time and the network always shows it unstable. All comments and feedbacks are valued.

We're fixing these issues all the time and now we're recruiting some volunteers who use _*android 11 or above*_ to help us to test the fixed one.

*Test period: End of Nov-Mid of Dec.*
Test Content included:
*1. Does Android 11 or above system users can able to download Cube Station from GooglePlay and use it normally?
2. Is the APP stable during use?
3. Is spending a long time on the loading page?
4. Does it return to the login page after the network is disconnected?
5. Other Network issues*


PM me if you are interested to be our volunteers, helping us improve and creating a better Cube Station.

Thanks in advance.

Best,
GAN Service Team


----------



## Joann Huang (Nov 22, 2021)

*22th Nov.2021*

GANCube|Production Process Spoilers. Look at the production process!

*Welcome to the GANCUBE Spoilers Series!!!
A lot of people are curious about the GAN factory and produce. So, here it is.*

(The Quality Control must be included weighing for each product, but I forgot to shoot.)



*Any thoughts or suggestions about that? Comments below~*


----------



## Joann Huang (Nov 26, 2021)

#26th Nov.2021

Happy 7th Anniversary to Gan Cube! At the same time, we are moving to new office!! May GAN get better and better and make more best cube for all GAN fans!!


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Nov 26, 2021)

Joann Huang said:


> #26th Nov.2021
> 
> Happy 7th Anniversary to Gan Cube! At the same time, we are moving to new office!! May GAN get better and better and make more best cube for all GAN fans!!
> 
> ...


GAN 666 confirmed?


----------



## cirnov2 (Nov 26, 2021)

Man the Gan mascot looks like cool spot


----------



## CFOP INC (Nov 26, 2021)

The balloon cube on the right has an incorrect color scheme.


----------



## Joann Huang (Nov 27, 2021)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> GAN 666 confirmed?


GAN 666？


----------



## cirnov2 (Nov 27, 2021)

Joann Huang said:


> GAN 666？


666 is apparently the number of the devil. but i think it's for a joke.

Also pretty excited to finally main a GAN cube. i ordered a GAN Air SM 2019 to be more precise.
Speaking of it, why it's no longer in the ganshop?


----------



## Joann Huang (Nov 27, 2021)

cirno said:


> 666 is apparently the number of the devil. but i think it's for a joke.
> 
> Also pretty excited to finally main a GAN cube. i ordered a GAN Air SM 2019 to be more precise.
> Speaking of it, why it's no longer in the ganshop?


I Search ed what does 666 means in western culture. Thanks for your sharing
In Chinese culture, 6 is a lucky number, which means everything goes well without a hitch. And we could use ”666“ or more if "A certain operation or a certain action is very proficient and smooth", "A person behaves very well and extremely brilliantly in a certain event"


cirno said:


> Speaking of it, why it's no longer in the ganshop?


Maybe We just sold it out and didn't have any stock on the storage


----------



## Joann Huang (Dec 2, 2021)

GAN12 Maglev Limited Edition is coming soon! Any thoughts?


----------



## cirnov2 (Dec 2, 2021)

It looks amazing! Next Gan 12 Leap Cirno edition with purple internals and blue outernals? (this is a joke. Don't make it. Don't make this idea real.)


----------



## JohnnyReggae (Dec 2, 2021)

Joann Huang said:


> GAN12 Maglev Limited Edition is coming soon! Any thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 17898


$100 is just ridiculous though. GAN are seriously just making this a joke now. I love GAN cubes and use one as my main and have since the 356sV2, but I can't justify the spend anymore. Not when there are other flagship options for less than half the price of a GAN.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Dec 2, 2021)

Yeah I'm going to have to agree with @JohnnyReggae on this. I really wanted to get this cube, considering is is a collectors edition, but I can't justify spending that much on a cube. With the average cuber being under 15, I can definitely see a lot of people being disappointed by this one. And with the Limited edition releases from X-man for under $30, this price is really atrocious.


----------



## Garf (Dec 2, 2021)

Joann Huang said:


> GAN12 Maglev Limited Edition is coming soon! Any thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 17898


Yes. We don’t need it.


----------



## Flowkap (Dec 2, 2021)

As a grown up "granny" cuber at the age of 35 I COULD spend that much on a cube. But I certainly won't... 

I currently main a GAN 356 M Lite which is an awesome cube. But even the 11 M pro is too expensive for my taste. 

I actually just ordered a WRM2021 Maglev as potential new main alongside the GAN Megaminx. If you think about the Megaminx being half the price for more than double the pieces also being super premium. Those new 3x3 prices are really outrageous. I won't pay that much. 

And if I'm not too happy with the WRM I will just get another 356 M as replacement just im case.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Dec 2, 2021)

Flowkap said:


> As a grown up "granny" cuber at the age of 35 I COULD spend that much on a cube. But I certainly won't...
> 
> I currently main a GAN 356 M Lite which is an awesome cube. But even the 11 M pro is too expensive for my taste.
> 
> ...


Exact same scenario for me. I've had the 11 M, XS, and X and I like the 356 M more than all of them.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Dec 3, 2021)

said in the gan interview, the fact that people do still buy it does not mean that the pricing has been much accepted by the community.


----------



## qwr (Dec 3, 2021)

The K'un limited edition sold out quickly so I expect these to sell too. Obviously these are targeted at collectors and not regular cubers.


----------



## Kedin drysdale (Dec 3, 2021)

Joann Huang said:


> GAN12 Maglev Limited Edition is coming soon! Any thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 17899
> 
> ...


I have sent a emailed out to you


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Dec 3, 2021)

Kedin drysdale said:


> I have sent a emailed out to you





Joann Huang said:


> Hi Guys! Thanks for all your information and emails. We will check and reply. Our translation quota is enough and we closed the application.
> 
> Thanks again!
> 
> ...


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Dec 3, 2021)

If I was going to spend $100 on puzzles this ridiculously overpriced 3x3 is in the bottom of my list. There are so many other puzzles I’d rather have than this GAN at the $100 price point.

I’ve shelled out some serious cash for cubes in the past, moyu 13 & 15, crazy non-wca stuff, big V-cubes back in the late 200s but never ever will I spend $100 on a 3x3…or support gan in what feels like almost predatory marketing and pricing schemes.


----------



## Joann Huang (Dec 3, 2021)

Finally, I can finally share the price.​GAN12 Maglev Peacock Limited Edition official price at our US Amazon and US Walmart store —— USD77.99！！​


----------



## Joann Huang (Dec 3, 2021)

Thx for all of your guy's replies. Let's know your thoughts and make improve our service.


----------



## cirnov2 (Dec 3, 2021)

What a madlad. The price on Walmart is the same as a normal GAN 12 Maglev UV.


----------



## qwr (Dec 3, 2021)

They sell GAN cubes at Walmart??


----------



## Joann Huang (Dec 3, 2021)

qwr said:


> They sell GAN cubes at Walmart??


sure things, we have an e-store on Walmart. Please kindly check(https://www.walmart.com/seller/101092891?itemId=525416763&pageName=item)

I don’t know if you want to see promotional information. I can also share.

Check more in: https://linktr.ee/GANCUBE


----------



## Joann Huang (Dec 3, 2021)

cirno said:


> What a madlad. The price on Walmart is the same as a normal GAN 12 Maglev UV.


Price is the same as normal GAN12 Maglev. So, its quantity is very very very limited on GAN Amazon.com and GAN Walmart.com.


----------



## qwr (Dec 3, 2021)

oh I see, I thought it was walmart in-stores, which would've been pretty exciting (I think Rubik's speed cube collab with GAN is in stores? I haven't physically bought a toy from a store in ages)


----------



## OreKehStrah (Dec 3, 2021)

Flowkap said:


> As a grown up "granny" cuber at the age of 35 I COULD spend that much on a cube. But I certainly won't...
> 
> I currently main a GAN 356 M Lite which is an awesome cube. But even the 11 M pro is too expensive for my taste.
> 
> ...


Oof you should have gotten the Dayan v2 mega


----------



## qwr (Dec 3, 2021)

Actually I do not think limited edition cubes are overpriced. They are designed for collectors who will pay for fancy colors and although I'm not buying this one I am a sucker for transparent plastic (including the transparent moyu cubes from a few years ago, even going back to my rubiks ice cube as one of my very first puzzles)


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Dec 3, 2021)

qwr said:


> Actually I do not think limited edition cubes are overpriced. They are designed for collectors who will pay for fancy colors and although I'm not buying this one I am a sucker for transparent plastic (including the transparent moyu cubes from a few years ago, even going back to my rubiks ice cube as one of my very first puzzles)


I agree with the relationship between scarcity and pricing but have a hard time seeing how $100 is justified. Then again $100 to me is not what it is to everyone so I'm sure they'll sell like hotcakes.


----------



## qwr (Dec 3, 2021)

EngiNerdBrian said:


> I agree with the relationship between scarcity and pricing but have a hard time seeing how $100 is justified. Then again $100 to me is not what it is to everyone so I'm sure they'll sell like hotcakes.


The same way people will pay $1000 for a Dogic, a relatively unremarkable puzzle


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Dec 3, 2021)

qwr said:


> The same way people will pay $1000 for a Dogic, a relatively unremarkable puzzle


Lol...and true! I won't make this another gan debate thread. On the plus side, the plastic color is pretty neat looking.


----------



## CubeRed (Dec 3, 2021)

According to speedcubeshop apparently there is "less than 50% left". I guess they do sell.


----------



## OreKehStrah (Dec 3, 2021)

I wish Gan would sell add-on kits to customize color schemes. Black op white is OO for example, in terms of contrast. And having the option to change shades of colors, replace colors, etc would be very cool


----------



## qwr (Dec 4, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> According to speedcubeshop apparently there is "less than 50% left". I guess they do sell.


I'm pretty sure the GAN K'un also sold out quickly from preorders. So for SCS and GAN, there is basically no downside to releasing these. People who thought GAN was overpriced weren't going to get it anyway.


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Dec 4, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> According to speedcubeshop apparently there is "less than 50% left". I guess they do sell.


There's never been any doubt they'd sell.


----------



## Joann Huang (Dec 9, 2021)

Ruihang Xu vs GAN Robot--- Which one would win this time?​


----------



## Joann Huang (Dec 10, 2021)

GAN12 Maglev LE-Cheering, so so so so gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Flowkap (Dec 10, 2021)

I honestly don't like any transparent cube. They look cheap in my opinion. But that's totally a matter of taste.


----------



## qwr (Dec 10, 2021)

Flowkap said:


> I honestly don't like any transparent cube. They look cheap in my opinion. But that's totally a matter of taste.


When executed well, I think they look great. But it is important that the plastic itself not be too thin or cheap.


----------



## LBr (Dec 10, 2021)

Joann Huang said:


> GAN12 Maglev LE-Cheering, so so so so gorgeous!!!!
> View attachment 18012View attachment 18013


i wonder what cubehead will have to say about this...


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Dec 11, 2021)

best gan flagship LE yet imo


----------



## Joann Huang (Dec 20, 2021)

20th Dec 2021
Happy Birthday to Feliks​https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mC8TxFnbdmA


----------



## Joann Huang (Dec 27, 2021)

*27th Dec 2021----[Update] CubeStation V3.2.3 Update*

Dear all Valued Users,

We're receiving a lot of feedback for the Cube Station App and all of it was valued. We're fixed it and uploaded it to the Google Play store at the end of last week.

【Update/Fixed】


1. Fixed Android 11 or above system users download problem;
2. Fixed the network instability during use;
3. Optimize the newly loaded page;
4. Optimize other Network issues;
Some models can receive update notifications from the app store. Please re-download/update the new one from Google Play/ App Store(IOS & Android)/CubeStation Website if didn't receive the notifications.

Note: All data is stored in the cloud. Uninstall /install/update Cube Station APP would delete your data.

Thanks for your continuous support.Welcome any suggestion and We believe that Cube Station App would be better in our joint efforts.

GANCUBE Service Team


----------



## Joann Huang (May 13, 2022)

*13th May 2022*

Dear all Valued Users,

We have updated the CubeStation on 11th May 2022, with the following updates:
【Update】----Update to New UI 4.0;
【Optimize】--Optimize other Network issues;
【Fixed】------Fixed known bugs;

Cube Station App would auto-required to update to New UI 4.0 when we start the app.

Thanks for your continuous support. Welcome any suggestions and We believe that Cube Station App would be better for our joint efforts.

GANCUBE Service Team


----------



## mir0mik (Jul 5, 2022)

Thanks for the UI update... Would it be possible to get "mirror" and "rotate" algorithm functions in the algorithm section?

For example if you want to try train OLL algorithm in other than basic orientation...


----------



## cirnov2 (Jul 6, 2022)

This feels somehow more GAN-y than before. That's a good thing.


----------

